# decode Billing code



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

on the 1965 Car Billing-History Card
The color is listed as 22A, (what color code is this) trim is 30(black interior)
Whare do you look to find out the top color and if if is listed as vinyl top
What do the letter codes stand for on blocks 70-76,
I have a Y on 75 and a S on 76, is that the engine code.
Just trying to learn how to read the card, 
thanks for any help


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

SIXT5GTO said:


> on the 1965 Car Billing-History Card
> The color is listed as 22A, (what color code is this) trim is 30(black interior)
> Whare do you look to find out the top color and if if is listed as vinyl top
> What do the letter codes stand for on blocks 70-76,
> ...


Can't help with the billing card, I don't think I've ever seen one.
But, there should also be a stamped metal data plate on the car that you can decode with information from this link, and there are several sites that explain how to interpret engine codes. I like this one to start with because it has photos of where to locate the various codes.

Always cross check with multiple sources though, sometimes folks make mistakes...


Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SIXT5GTO said:


> on the 1965 Car Billing-History Card
> The color is listed as 22A, (what color code is this) trim is 30(black interior)
> Whare do you look to find out the top color and if if is listed as vinyl top


I only have billing history for 66 and 67, if the car had a vinyl or convertible top in those 2 years they would list the car's body color letter code first and the second digit would be a letter for a painted top and a number for a vinyl or convertible top, A black car with black painted top would be listed as "AA" a black car with a black vinyl or convertible top would be listed as "A2". 



SIXT5GTO said:


> What do the letter codes stand for on blocks 70-76,
> I have a Y on 75 and a S on 76, is that the engine code.


Yes, 75 and 76 are the engine's letter codes, your car was built with a YS block,


----------

